# Paris Poodle themed Nursery



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

And here's Katelyn the owner of the Poodle Room


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahhhhhh!!!! OMG!! That is the best nursery I have ever seen! I love it and I want it! Miss little Katelyn is so adorable and she has one amazing room!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Katelyn is one very lucky little girl! Everything is just precious!
You are blessed with a beautiful little family!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Cuteness overload! First of all, Katelyn is gorgeous!!! I happen to LOVE her name, as my youngest daughter is Kaitlynn. 

That nursery is to die for! Cutest one I have ever seen! You did a great job!

And last but not least, the pics of Gucci and MiuMiu getting treats from the poodle butler is priceless!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Her rooms is too small. I have more poodle things but they don't fit in the room. Not enough shelves to put them on. I originally wanted to give her the big guest room but after we tried to move the oversized furnitures and bed from the guest room to the smaller room it didn't fit. So we decided to use the smaller room as the nursery. I kind of regret it cuz now I have poodle things on display in the kitchen and if we have another baby then we have to move all of Katelyn's things into the bigger room anyways (I think the older child should have the bigger room). That would be a pain. I should have just used the bigger room and put all the furnitures that didn't fit in the basement.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow, you've got some serious design chops! Everything looks great, including Katelyn!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*My babies, If there's a Heaven, it must be decorated just like your little angel's nursery! I am thrilled to lay eyes on your beautiful baby daughter!:angel2: Love her name, her nursery decor and knowing the great life she has in store. Oh, and her wardrobe!! It's just as snazzy and wonderful as her fur-siblings', (more even)! Really charmed by what you did with the nursery, but no work of art compares to your sweet Katelyn! :love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:*


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

First of all your baby Katelyn is so very beautiful!! Enjoy every moment with her now, they grow up so fast.
The nursery is just fabulous. Love everything about it. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I LOVE IT!!! I never thought of that idea before for a little girls room. It is perfect for her and it fits your life perfectly as well. The fur kids look intrigued!! Baby Katelyn is beautiful. She will love her room! Maybe her first word will be "poodle"


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I just love how your decorated her room! She is so beautiful!!!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

She is beautiful so is the room!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Katelyn is just beautiful and her room is just the sweetest way to teach her everything poodley is wonderful.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on precious Katelyn! I just knew you were going to have the most fabulous nursery for that deservedly adored baby. Oh, my God! It's so original, so fun. Perfect for your beautiful little girl! WOWx2!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Katelyn is beautiful! And that is hands down the most adorable nursery I have ever seen. The poodle butler is the best, I want one of those! I love the pics of your dogs taking treats from it. 

Enjoy Katelyn- they grow up in the blink of an eye. My youngest human baby is 28 (yikes- don't know when that happened:act-up He and his wife are planning a pregnancy in the next year or so. But their nursery would have to be Lhasa themed, as they have one very spoiled, loved Lhasa! I'm going to show her pics of your nursery to start getting ideas. She'll get a kick out of it. I love having a daughter in law that is as dog obsessed as I am

Thanks for sharing these pics- they are marvelous!


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Katelyn is so beautiful! Something tells me she will grow up to love poodles, her room is amazing! :act-up:I loved Gucci and Miu Miu standing up by the poodle butler. So cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Your daughter is absolutely beautiful! Her room is divine. I am super impressed by your collection of Poodle paraphernalia. Where did you get the wall art? That would look adorable in our puppy nursery. Well done!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Your daughter is absolutely beautiful! Her room is divine. I am super impressed by your collection of Poodle paraphernalia. Where did you get the wall art? That would look adorable in our puppy nursery. Well done!


I got them on ebay. Yeah I think it would look really cute in a poodle nursery


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Look at what I found to add to Katelyn's nursery! I love this little poodle figure



And these ornaments are so adorable


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

All the light switches







My ugly drawing that I have hung behind the door so no one sees it when walking in. lol


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

very creative. love it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So cute! I like the polka dotted one best!!!!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Love, love, love everything - it is adorable! Katelyn is so beautiful! :love2:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I didn't think it possible for your daughter's poodley nursery to get any more fabulous, but it has! The light switches are a brilliant addition.:clap2:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My goodness! I missed this way back when you first posted. I'm glad you brought it back to life. It is the cutest nursery I've ever seen...just adorable. You could go into business creating artistic nurseries for babies. And your little one is so very precious. What a great room for her to go to when it's time for her to rest. You did a fantastic job.


----------

